# Gaming in Northeast North Dakota



## Kye_Tyrad (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking to game some tables in the Northeast North Dakota area.  I have been gaming mostly D&D in the Dark Sun world and have occasionally other worlds as needed.  I enjoy DMing the games, but would also like to play if we find the right group.  I have played Rifts, Heros, Warhammer, and many of the D&D versions.


----------



## Steffen_the_Wolf (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Drayton and am working on converting some of the older adventures to 3.5.  I like the old modules but find D20 much easier to play.


----------



## Steffen_the_Wolf (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Drayton and am working on converting some of the older adventures to 3.5.  I like the old modules but find D20 much easier to play.  I am currently working on converting B2 The Keep on the Borderlands.


----------



## Kye_Tyrad (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool.  I am in Grafton.  What games or worlds do you normally play in?


----------

